
CVEs on GitHub - _pdp_
https://github.com/search?q=CVE-2018-
======
fosco
this appears to be a collection of CVEs from many users and often exploits
accompanying them with citations to those.

wonder what is collecting this and if it is automated.

side note: another quote from Dr Who I see, thanks for sharing. I wish there
were not so many seasons but I feel I am too far behind to start. I need a
clean 10 page summary for all seasons so I can get into the next one :-)

~~~
ninju
Looks its just the results of a GitHub search query

------
argimenes
A charged vacuum emboitment? Intriguing ...
[http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Charged_Vacuum_Emboitment](http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Charged_Vacuum_Emboitment)

